# What a hunt sat. 5/8



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

A friend and myself went to a spot in geauga co. On sat morn. It was windy as heck. But the birds didn't seem to mind. Callin in between wind gusts we heard a gobble first thing. This jake comes in and i drop it. As we are looking at the jake another bird goes off really close. To our surprise because i had just shot. He ran to the spot where i was set up and i to his calling spot. The tom comes in a stops short of thr decoys. He hung out there for at least 10min. My friend couldnt get a good shot because a tree was in between him and the bird. I was giving some soft purs and he would light up then mellow out. Good thing for the wind adding movement to the decoys. I think that is what keept him interest. He took a few short steps and blam. 20# 10" beard. What a hunt 2 dead birds by 6:30.


----------



## ChilliFisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

The smaller one looks like a hen ....

Josh


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree, does NOT look like a jakes fan at all. Plus why tuck the head for the photo?? Not trying to cause problems but there is evidence in the photo that it is not a jake.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am not trying to cause a problem either but that is definitley NOT a jake ! Any good turkey hunter knows that a jake has tail feathers that are higher in the middle than the rest , the outside tail feathers are shorter because those are their juvenile feathers they havent lost yet . Not trying to bust your balls but I would not of posted a pic of that bird . Never know whos looking on here !!!!


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like you guys got both Ma and Pa.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

1 800 poacher
if that is a hen without a beard then he just turned himself in... I do not think anyone is that dumb


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you people think i'am that stupid to post a illegaly killd bird on this site or any? The fact of the matter is, when this bird came in, i seen a lot of red on it's head. I've been hunting turkeys for a long time. And had many many hens in front of me. When i inspected the bird, i too noticed the tail didn't look like a jakes. It did have a beard though.( pic below) but the red on it's head and the 5/8 inch spers made me think it was a jake. Or a geneticaly messed up bird. Which happens in the animal world. I wish i had a good pic of the head. Soo is it a bearded hen? Is it a geneticaly messed up jake? The one thing i do know is that it was a legaly harvested and taged.


----------



## ChilliFisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

All I do know is the bird you are holding is a hen. Whether or not it was a bearded hen I don't know you never posted a picture with the beard attached to the bird, hopefully it was.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

EMRDUCKS said:


> Do you people think i'am that stupid to post a illegaly killd bird on this site or any? The fact of the matter is, when this bird came in, i seen a lot of red on it's head. I've been hunting turkeys for a long time. And had many many hens in front of me. When i inspected the bird, i too noticed the tail didn't look like a jakes. It did have a beard though.( pic below) but the red on it's head and the 5/8 inch spers made me think it was a jake. Or a geneticaly messed up bird. Which happens in the animal world. I wish i had a good pic of the head. Soo is it a bearded hen? Is it a geneticaly messed up jake? The one thing i do know is that it was a legaly harvested and taged.


sorry buddy thats a hen any way you look at it ... and that beard is old dried an crusty ....


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

well if it had a beard then it is a bearded hen, because that is def no male. How could you possibly conclude that it's a jake with a beard that long??? Or a fan like that???? Have you ever shot a jake before this??? There beards are very small.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Good observation firstflight, that beard does look old and already dried. Kprice is also right in that that beard is longer than any jakes beard I have ever seen. Seems 100% fishy to me.


----------

